

Ask HN:Is there service to create books[pdf] from web pages? - umen

im looking for service that let me create pdf out of selectable web pages
with some basic editing capabilities. so i could read it later or send me by email
is not , is it good startup idea?
p.s
i dont mean simple html2pdf kind of stuff.
======
pietrofmaggi
In the same space there are:

    
    
      * Print Friendly (http://www.printfriendly.com/)
        Tayor Norrish was interviewed about his startup experiences with PrintFriendly on
        techzing (http://techzinglive.com/?p=211)
      * Print What You Like (http://www.printwhatyoulike.com/)
      * The new Reader functionality in Safari 5 (no editing here).
    

BTW, under OSX, from the printer panel you can save your printing as a PDF.

~~~
umen
Thanks for the replay but i meant something that will enable me to create my
mini magazine king of thing or mini book out of many sources of content on the
web

~~~
wccrawford
Maybe you should go back and visit that second suggestion again. It does what
you asked for.

